# Sticky  Frequently Asked Questions in the Dye Sublimation Forum: New here? Read Me



## Solmu

Q: Have you got some information on large format dye sublimation printing?
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t21207.html

Q: What t-shirt blanks are suitable for dye sublimation?
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t4916.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/wholesale-t-shirts/t6553.html

Q: Where can I source other things to decorate?
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t47.html

Q: I'm try to sublimate performance fabrics, got any info?
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t9420.html


Note: This list is incomplete, you can help the forums by contributing to it! Have a favourite dye sublimation thread? Post it up!

The above threads are not necessarily definitive (particularly those on blanks), I'm sure there are other great threads on the topics. So if you have better threads that answer the above questions, feel free to post those too.

We want a few of the best threads on each topic, so when better examples are found we can replace the weaker ones with those.


----------



## Jasonda

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t39.html


----------



## Rodney

*Q: What equipment and supplies will I need to start doing dye sublimation?*

*A:* http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t137889.html


----------



## 14graphics

Any dye sublimation and cut and sew shops on the East Coast? More the NY, NJ, CT, PA area?


----------



## abboot

thanks for these.


----------



## Georgette

I'm new at sublimation, and am wondering if there is a difference between sublimation and unisub? (please excuse my "numbness" on the topic);-)


----------



## mgparrish

Georgette said:


> I'm new at sublimation, and am wondering if there is a difference between sublimation and unisub? (please excuse my "numbness" on the topic);-)


sublimation is the heat transfer process ... "unisub" is a trademark of a company that make blank items to be sublimated.

http://www.unisub.com/


----------



## Georgette

Ok, thanks for clearing that up! I wasn't sure as I was trying to print on some darker plaques and I can't get the print to show up, so I must be doing something wrong.


----------



## OSSKOBRET

I am new to the dye sub thing and I have a question.
How much of the printed image should be left on paper after pressing a garment .
All equipment and supplies are from coastal ( all new )
pressed garment 5 seconds 
placed image 
firm pressure 35 seconds @ 405 degrees , at the end of cycle temp dropped to 395 .
print looked okay but not as vibrant as samples that I have seen , should I crank heat up so that temp does not drop below 400 ?
The press is a dk 20 and usually holds temps well but it was a cold night


----------



## mgparrish

OSSKOBRET said:


> I am new to the dye sub thing and I have a question.
> How much of the printed image should be left on paper after pressing a garment .
> All equipment and supplies are from coastal ( all new )
> pressed garment 5 seconds
> placed image
> firm pressure 35 seconds @ 405 degrees , at the end of cycle temp dropped to 395 .
> print looked okay but not as vibrant as samples that I have seen , should I crank heat up so that temp does not drop below 400 ?
> The press is a dk 20 and usually holds temps well but it was a cold night


It's not the inks that transfer it is the disperse dye (sublimation dye) that transfers. The ink on the paper is only used as a "carrier" to get the dyes to the paper.

The image where the ink sits on the paper will change when heat pressing but won't be removed, this is normal.

Your temp is OK, try increasing your dwell. Also, are you using near 100% poly fabric?

Other "vibrancy" issues can be due to color management problems, paper issue (poor paper or printing on wrong side of paper), or even paper type settings in your printer driver.


----------



## OSSKOBRET

yes the garments are 100 % white poly 
the reason I asked about the image transfer is when I pressed a mouse pad the image on the paper was very faint after pressing but the garment i did last night the image is still strong on the paper.
what would you say the max dwell should be


----------



## mgparrish

OSSKOBRET said:


> yes the garments are 100 % white poly
> the reason I asked about the image transfer is when I pressed a mouse pad the image on the paper was very faint after pressing but the garment i did last night the image is still strong on the paper.
> what would you say the max dwell should be


Depends on the fabric. Dwell can be in the 30 - 60 seconds range. Max would rarely be longer than 60 seconds. Mousepads generally I do 50 - 60 seconds.

What is your printer model and ink brand?


----------



## OSSKOBRET

printer is a ricoh 7100
inks are sawgrass sublijet r


----------



## Span7

Hi got a question and don't know where to post it. Bought Ricoh 2100 printer and sublimation ink off amazon. Didn't install the ink from the printer instead put the sublimation ink in straight away. Printed onto mug sized sublimation paper, print was clear and same colours as on my screen. (Printed from illustrator). I tape the image to the sublimation mug used the mug wrap and after it had been in the oven I cooled it down in tepid water. My image was just yellow on the mug. Did this twice, with the same results. 

Anyone know what part of the process needs changing?


----------



## alkozy

Hi I am kind of new in sublimation. I want to ask on what t-shirts percentage of cotton and polyster I can print? I mean whats the minimum polyster percentage for sublimation?


----------



## cbs1963

alkozy said:


> Hi I am kind of new in sublimation. I want to ask on what t-shirts percentage of cotton and polyster I can print? I mean whats the minimum polyster percentage for sublimation?



Most users choose 100% polyester shirts. I've read some post that stated as long as it was at least 65% poly it would work. Some have sublimated to 50/50 shirts to get a retro faded look. But most use 100% poly. Hope this helps


----------



## SebaDala07

mgparrish said:


> sublimation is the heat transfer process ... "unisub" is a trademark of a company that make blank items to be sublimated.
> 
> Unisub: From Bare to Brilliant TM


Hi there! I speak spanish and I still don't get the difference! Can I sublimate both of them easily? What is dye sublimation? Thanks!


----------



## splathead

SebaDala07 said:


> Can I sublimate both of them easily?


Both of what easily? Blends and 100% poly? The answer is yes.


----------



## SebaDala07

splathead said:


> Both of what easily? Blends and 100% poly? The answer is yes.


Joe, Im tallking about "unisub" and all others normal sublimation products!


----------



## splathead

SebaDala07 said:


> Joe, Im tallking about "unisub" and all others normal sublimation products!


Yes, sublimating flat hard substrates is just as easy as sublimating garments. Each comes with its own instructions regarding time and temperature.


----------



## SebaDala07

splathead said:


> Yes, sublimating flat hard substrates is just as easy as sublimating garments. Each comes with its own instructions regarding time and temperature.


What is "substrates" Joe?


----------



## splathead

SebaDala07 said:


> What is "substrates" Joe?


There's a technical definition you can Google but essentially it's the surface you lay your dye sub paper on to imprint. 

Hard substrates are bag tags, license plates, etc. Soft ones would be garments. 

I could have just as easily said 'surfaces'.


----------



## SebaDala07

splathead said:


> There's a technical definition you can Google but essentially it's the surface you lay your dye sub paper on to imprint.
> 
> Hard substrates are bag tags, license plates, etc. Soft ones would be garments.
> 
> I could have just as easily said 'surfaces'.


Thanks Joe! Happens I speak spanish.. haha


----------



## siti hawa

cbs1963 said:


> Most users choose 100% polyester shirts. I've read some post that stated as long as it was at least 65% poly it would work. Some have sublimated to 50/50 shirts to get a retro faded look. But most use 100% poly. Hope this helps


yeah agree with you..Most users choose 100% polyester material. but you also can use mix material such as polycotton as long as it was at least 65% polyester... most order use mix material are usually riders, reunions, classes etc.

Siti Hawa
https://www.ricolegacy.com/
sublimation printer since 2015


----------



## jmurphy09

hello all,
I am looking for an Epson wide format printer that has an eco tank feature. When I say wide format I mean up to 11x 14 or 17. I don't need anything larger. This printer would be for dye sublimation only.
thank you


----------



## splathead

jmurphy09 said:


> hello all,
> I am looking for an Epson wide format printer that has an eco tank feature. When I say wide format I mean up to 11x 14 or 17. I don't need anything larger. This printer would be for dye sublimation only.
> thank you



They're not cheap. ET7750 is one. Check Epson's webiste for others.


----------



## DrivingZiggy

This video came across my feed yesterday. It's pretty well put together and pretty comprehensive.

[video]


----------



## Philips Salt

What are the disadvantages of dye sublimation printers?


----------



## splathead

Philips Salt said:


> What are the disadvantages of dye sublimation printers?


1. Only works on polyester. Not cotton
2. Works best on white or very light polyester. Your ink color always has to be darker than the garment. Black on red?-yes. Red on black?-no.


----------



## NoXid

Philips Salt said:


> What are the disadvantages of dye sublimation printers?


Printers made specifically for sublimation, or the process of sublimation itself?

In the case of the former, they are expensive--as compared to "converting" a regular Epson inkjet to sublimation simply by putting sublimation ink in it.

As to the process itself, the major downside for use on garments is that garments must be 100% white Polyester, and a lot of people dislike wearing polyester, besides which all the parts not printed will be rather close to being transparent. Yes, one can print on a cotton/poly blend, but after the first wash, all the ink will wash out of the cotton. So a 65% poly garment would look at least 35% faded. And, sure, you can print on a colored garment, but results would be exactly the same as running a piece of colored paper through your inkjet printer. Unless the ink is darker than the color of the paper, it won't show up, and all colors will be shifted by the underlying color of the paper.

Of course, can also be used on mugs, metal photo prints, mouse pads ... if the items were made to be sublimated on. Sublimation only works on certain plastics, so things like sublimation mugs are manufactured with a receptive plastic coating.


----------



## NoXid

splathead said:


> 1. Only works on polyester. Not cotton
> 2. Works best on white or very light polyester. Your ink color always has to be darker than the garment. Black on red?-yes. Red on black?-no.


Ha! You did it better with fewer words 😳


----------

